# 17th May - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Lighter evenings are on the way so hopefully we can spend sometime checking out any mods that have been undertaken over the winter period :wink: so come and join us at the May meet.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm 
genocidalduck
Chip_iTT
jampott
Love_iTT
NaughTTy
spilmah
was
Mayur
markTT225


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Was gunna post count me in...To help my post count  ....Don't look as though i need to


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I will definitely be there this time (I hope - car, work, life, the universe and everything permitting)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down as attending. Hopefully with the sports cats under the car, rather than on the back seat


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm going to see if I can make it this time Norm, sorry I haven't made it for the last couple of meets but hopefully you'll be able to check out the new 3.2 front bumper, 3.2 rear spoiler, Raffi buttons, turbo charge pipe, Haldex upgrade, dogbone mount. . . :roll:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm going to see if I can make it this time Norm, sorry I haven't made it for the last couple of meets but hopefully you'll be able to check out the new 3.2 front bumper, 3.2 rear spoiler, Raffi buttons, turbo charge pipe, Haldex upgrade, dogbone mount. . . :roll:
> 
> Graham


Will be good to see you again m8y, looking forward to seeing the newer mods 8) also you will be able to hear & feel  Tim's new mods :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> I'm going to see if I can make it this time Norm, sorry I haven't made it for the last couple of meets but hopefully you'll be able to check out the new 3.2 front bumper, 3.2 rear spoiler, Raffi buttons, turbo charge pipe, Haldex upgrade, dogbone mount. . . :roll:
> 
> Graham


HmmmHaldex upgrade...Donuts in the car park?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Should be able to make it Norman.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Norman

My Car is not going until the weekend,(they Guys want to wait until the Number plate peperwork is sorted :? ) can I come and join the fun as a TT owner for the last time please 

She will have 20.000 Fab!! miles on by then - Shame 

SamXX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sam, will be great to see you. Even if it is for the last time in your TT :-*

Norman


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

one more for the list Norman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> one more for the list Norman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Was - More the merrier 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Just got back to Blighty yesterday and am going to try very hard to make it to the meet.

Am looking forward to seeing you all.

Tim, can I hitch a ride with you?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Mayur

Will be good to see you again m8y 

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like I can make this Norm so please add me to the list 8)

Graveley mini cruise as per usual: from 6:45 outside the first pub on the left :wink:

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Looks like I can make this Norm so please add me to the list 8)
> 
> Graveley mini cruise as per usual: from 6:45 outside the first pub on the left :wink:
> 
> ...


7:15? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys (and Mayur)

I'm not feeling too good this week. Suffering with a cough and swollen glands for over a week now, and poor sleep is finally catching up with me.

I'll make a decision before tomorrow lunchtime as to whether I can attend or not.

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mayur - I *might* be able to give you a lift if Tim can't make it. Where would you need picking up from and what time?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jampott said:


> Guys (and Mayur)
> 
> I'm not feeling too good this week. Suffering with a cough and* swollen gonads* for over a week now, and poor sleep is finally catching up with me.
> [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


get well soon mate :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Guys (and Mayur)
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I can make this Norm so please add me to the list 8)
> ...


Ok Paul, see you then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Mayur - I *might* be able to give you a lift if Tim can't make it. Where would you need picking up from and what time?


Your offer is much appreciated and it's super kind... it would be from Hatfield at any time convenient to you, but only if you are litteraly passing through Hatfield on your way to Kneesworth. I would not want you to go out of your way at all.

Tim, get well and lots of hot drinks for you.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur - I *might* be able to give you a lift if Tim can't make it. Where would you need picking up from and what time?
> ...


I'm overdosing on Strepsils and the like today. Feeling a bit better actually, so could be "OK" 

Anyone going with VAGCOM? Got something that needs checking out...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can stop off at Hatfield if necessary - I go by on the A1M anyway so it can't be too far out of my way. We'll wait and see how Tim's swellings are tomorrow :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's ok Tim seems alot of this is going around. I had it the other week. Wasnt as bad as i expected. Started off with a bad through then just turned into a slight headcold.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Tim, NaughTTy.

A few weeks ago I too had a crappy throat, coughing, sputtering... and ended up with full blown fluish stuff and in bed for 4 days! So Tim, look after yourself and drink lots of fluids.

Thanks again.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Looks like I can make this Norm so please add me to the list 8)


 8) you're on the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm overdosing on Strepsils and the like today. Feeling a bit better actually, so could be "OK"
> 
> Anyone going with VAGCOM? Got something that needs checking out...


Hope you feel better - fingers crossed.

Yes I will have my VAG-COM with me, can you ensure you bring details of what you want to check out.

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry guuys, I have to give it a miss due to something coming up last minute.

Hope to see you all in a couple of months.

Tim, NaughTTy thanks for your offers though.

Have fun.


----------



## teeky (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi Norm,
Hopefully I will make it this evening. Havent been for months what with arguments with badgers and too many other activities.
Good point about VAGcom - I was hoping someone might bring one this evening. I need a couple of things checked out as well.

If I can still remember how to get there . . .

See you later,
Trevor (T5EKY)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys, I'm going to have to bail. More through lack of sleep than anything, as I actually feel less ill today, but just completely shattered.

Thanks for the offer of VAGCOM Norm, sorry to disappoint. You'll have to hear the cats next time!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I posted earlier, but think its gone missing.

Although I'm feeling a bit better today, I'm absolutely knackered from not sleeping properly, so I'm going to have to cry off. You'll have to wait until next month to hear the new cats! 

Thanks for the offer of VAGCOM Norm, much appreciated.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> I posted earlier, but think its gone missing.
> 
> Although I'm feeling a bit better today, I'm absolutely knackered from not sleeping properly, so I'm going to have to cry off. You'll have to wait until next month to hear the new cats!
> 
> Thanks for the offer of VAGCOM Norm, much appreciated.


Shame Tim - I was looking forward to hearing those cats scream :twisted:

Hope you catch up on your sleep soon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> I posted earlier, but think its gone missing.
> 
> Although I'm feeling a bit better today, I'm absolutely knackered from not sleeping properly, so I'm going to have to cry off. You'll have to wait until next month to hear the new cats!
> 
> Thanks for the offer of VAGCOM Norm, much appreciated.


 :x Baby!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Should be with you about 7.30, I won't be eating with you all tonight, just coffee 

Bell is nice and clean  although I think its going to rain 

With the sale of her off I could be around for a bit longer :?

Sam XX


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

spilmah said:


> Should be with you about 7.30, I won't be eating with you all tonight, just coffee
> 
> Bell is nice and clean  although I think its going to rain
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

nice to see the regulars tonight  I hope you all made it back home safely - the rain was horrid :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

was said:


> nice to see the regulars tonight  I hope you all made it back home safely - the rain was horrid :x


Yup good night. With Two young ladies there tonight. Very easy on the eyes


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great fun meet last night - thanks Norman - good to see everyone even though the weather was foul - not fun driving home with lorry spray on the motorway 

Jamie - I really think you should have pressured Demos for more details :wink:

Sorry I didn't wait for you Mark - I had a certain qS up me chuff all the way down the A10 :roll: :lol:

See most of you very soon


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Norman

Good Night again, think I was lucky with the weather  not a lot of rain on the way home for me.

Good to see you guys again 

Jamie - if you want her, go get her! lol :wink: 
do your own dirty work pmsl!! 

Take care all

See you soon

Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Great fun meet last night - thanks Norman - good to see everyone even though the weather was foul - not fun driving home with lorry spray on the motorway
> 
> Jamie - I really think you should have pressured Demos for more details :wink:
> 
> ...


What ya mean. I over took you so you could wait.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Great fun meet last night - thanks Norman - good to see everyone even though the weather was foul - not fun driving home with lorry spray on the motorway
> ...


I think it was too late by then :lol: I actually slowed to 60 on the dual carriage way but didn't see any xenons in my rear view for all of the A505 :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

June meet posted http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 977#683977


----------

